# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Emersed bacopa



## Stevenl (Mar 31, 2004)

Just thought I should share the pic...



























66G tank with 3 wpg NO Fluroscent,and 50/50 flourite substrate, UV sterilizer, DIY CO2 (upgrade soon!)


----------



## Stevenl (Mar 31, 2004)

Just thought I should share the pic...



























66G tank with 3 wpg NO Fluroscent,and 50/50 flourite substrate, UV sterilizer, DIY CO2 (upgrade soon!)


----------



## imported_Creature (Feb 6, 2003)

Nice pic. This Bacopa has always been a favorite of mine. I would have thought it would change its leaf morphology when if became emersed like many other plants, but it doesn't look like it did. Cool! You're up late. I think Robert H. finally called it a night. Late night lurkers unite!


----------



## Stevenl (Mar 31, 2004)

Creature: Yeah we are late night lurkers...I am still up now









The bacopa is invasive in my 66...starting from a few stems, now the bacopa colony already occupied half of my tank!









I am not sure whether it has changed its leaf morphology though, asides from producing smaller leaves (maybe due to low nutrients level in the holding tank).










66G tank with 3 wpg NO Fluroscent,and 50/50 flourite substrate, UV sterilizer, DIY CO2 (upgrade soon!)


----------



## António Vitor1 (Feb 2, 2003)

Lovely bacopas...


----------



## Shane A smith (Jun 15, 2003)

Funny thing about Bocapa carolinia it grows everywhere in florida. Even in my lawn through mulch! I live near a lake but its at least 300 feet away. And its leaf shape is always the same. it creeps in the lawn though.

standard 50 gal, 3.1wpg, 6700k, floramax substrate,gh 10 kh 6.


----------

